# Suhosin für PHP



## TheGreenDragon (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
bei Suhosin gibt es ja die Möglichkeit bestimmte Werte zu setzen um Suhosin einzustellen. Wenn jetzt ein Wert gesetzt wird, der nicht von Suhosin unterstützt wird, greift dann der Default? Beispiel: suhosin.log.syslog kann max nur 511 sein,
so wenn jetzt nicht angegeben wird steht da "no value" in der php.ini greift hier Default?
wenn "566" angegeben wird steht auch "566" in der php.ini greift hier Default?

Gruß
Green


----------

